# How Can I Root Running 3.2.2?



## hocman22 (Nov 20, 2011)

Didn't see anything on the forum for rooting a 4g 3.2.2 and wondering if anyone got it?


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3581-romupdate-android-honeycomb-322-stock-rooted/

check this out mate


----------



## ang3l12 (Jun 11, 2011)

YouthD said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...2-stock-rooted/
> 
> check this out mate


please dont download / install that. Its full of bugs, breaks things, and you cant install that till you are rooted.

Next time check the stickies up at the top of the forums, they are there for a reason. This is one of them:

http://rootzwiki.com...-3g4g-xoom-301/


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

Or you can do it the right way, no offense guys above, but the way I rooted mine after getting it back from Moto was to use the Solarnz method. Check the Xoom developer forums and it's this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3571-root-universal-xoom-root-any-xoom-any-update/

I can guarantee it works


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

khaoszr said:


> Or you can do it the right way, no offense guys above, but the way I rooted mine after getting it back from Moto was to use the Solarnz method. Check the Xoom developer forums and it's this thread:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3571-root-universal-xoom-root-any-xoom-any-update/
> 
> I can guarantee it works


I can guarantee it too. I rooted mine just now with my MacBook after getting it back from Moto on Friday


----------



## topsecretninja (Aug 14, 2011)

This works well on the Mac. Although I did have to download the fastboot-mac binary from HERE. There's a link under the "Download Fastboot" section.

It seems that fastboot is not included when you download the Android SDK packages for Mac


----------

